# New to cold smoking would appreciate some help



## pfieber (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi

I have just built a custom smoker out of wood, 3x4x4 ft tall.   I will use this for cold smoking only.
I have the Amazen 5X8 tray and have been testing out the smoker with Todd's Pit Master Pellets.  I am getting a 12 hour burn with temps in smoker 55 to 65.  I live in western Oregon.

I am now ready to start smoking pork bellies and hams.   I would like to know if a dry cure or brine is better for the hams and bacon?   Where would I find recipe's for both?   How long would I need to apply a cure to the hams and bacon?   And, last how long would it normally take to smoke hams from a 250lb hog and also the pork bellies?    Can you break up the smoking times or do all in one smoking period?

Appreciate the help for a beginner.

Paul


----------



## bear55 (Jan 13, 2015)

Paul, you can use the search bar at the top of the page.  There are many posts detailing answers to your questions.  When you get a chance, stop by roll call and introduce yourself.

Richard


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello.  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have, and pictures help a bunch.  As for your question:  The link below will put you on to a great brine provided by a well respected member used by many knowledgeable folks here.  I have not tried it ( on to do list ) but many respected members use it.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## gary s (Jan 13, 2015)

Post some pictures of your smoker, I know everyone would like to see

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2015)

Dry and brine cures both work. As mentioned above Pop's brine is a good place to start. For dry brining you need a good way to weigh the meat and the cure. A digital scale with a tare feature that reads in grams, ounces, and pounds is a good option. For cure amounts follow recipes and methods and don't stray. If you have questions regarding a recipe or method post here first before you start. Better to get things right and not waste a batch of meat or worse make someone sick. 

Good luck and show off your smokes.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

For dry curing her is a handy calculator for cure amounts:

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## brownpeter335 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am a newbie in cold smoking. So, this is really helpful for me.


----------

